# Egg Cosy XXII - Eye of Horus



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I watched David Suchet play Hercule Poirot in _Death on the Nile_ a few days ago and it inspired me to design an egg cosy with an Egyptian theme. After a little doodling, I came up with this representation of the _Eye of Horus_.

Hope you like it
Dave

*Eye of Horus Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Green and Gold
6mm Citrine crystal bead, threaded onto gold yarn
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms

*Abbreviations:*
*K*: knit
*P*: purl
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together

*Special Instructions:*
*** Position Bead from gold yarn: pattern up to and including the stitch before bead stitch, bring gold yarn forward between needles, slip next sitch on left-hand needle purlwise to right-hand needle, slide bead into position and take gold yarn back between needles and continue to work pattern row. Crystal is now firmly secured in position.

*Instructions:*
With green yarn, cast on 41 stitches and work chart:
Row 1: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Row 2: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 3 to 18: Stocking stitch - knit odd-numbered rows and purl even-numbered followng charted colourwork includng: 
_Row 13: with green: K13, with gold: K1, with green: K2, *** postion bead, with green: K2, with gold: K2, with green: knit to end of row_ 
Row 19: (K2tog, K1) repeat to last two stitches, K2tog (27sts)
Row 20: and all even-numbered rows: Purl
Row 21: (K1, K2tog) repeat to end (18sts)
Row 23: (K1, K2tog) repeat to end (12sts)
Row 25: K2tog to end (6sts)
Row 27: K2tog to end (3sts)
Break yarn, thread end through these 3 stitches, pull tight and secure.

*Finishing:*
Weave in ends and join side seam using mattress stitch.

_Note: If you don't wish to use a crystal for the eye, knit the stitch marked *** using the gold-coloured yarn._


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done for being clever and designing your own.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

brenda1946 said:


> Well done for being clever and designing your own.


Thanks, my household has a bit of a thing about egg cosies, they're such fun little items to make and the number of motifs that can be fitted into the format is endless. Besides which, they brighten up the breakfast table!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love the colors. I have a grandson that would like this one.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Very Nice! Love the design and the colors. "Little doodling", RIGHT! You are an artist, and in spite of your possible lack of fencing skills, you are also a Renaissance Man.

I really like David Suchet; to me he is the consummate Hercule Poirot. Just as Joan Hickson is Miss Marple and Jeremy Brett is/was Sherlock Holmes. The current Miss Marple is good, but Hickson was the best.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colors. I have a grandson that would like this one.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. Green and gold is a classic combination and really makes the simple motif stand out, I'm sure it'll look good on your grandson's breakfast table.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Very Nice! Love the design and the colors. "Little doodling", RIGHT! You are an artist, and in spite of your possible lack of fencing skills, you are also a Renaissance Man.
> 
> I really like David Suchet; to me he is the consummate Hercule Poirot. Just as Joan Hickson is Miss Marple and Jeremy Brett is/was Sherlock Holmes. The current Miss Marple is good, but Hickson was the best.


Thanks Siouxann, it's quite an easy one, honest!

I think David Suchet is the best Poirot too, he's a brilliant character actor. I like the star-studded Peter Ustinov version of _Death on the Nile_ equally, he's nothing like the way Agatha Christie imagined her character, but nobody played Peter Ustinov like Peter Ustinov! Here's a bit of totally useless trivia, both versions were filmed on the same steamer.

Dave


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Good grief another winner.I already have made three of your plus other things.Getting back into the swing of knitting and enjoying it more thanI used to


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> Good grief another winner.I already have made three of your plus other things.Getting back into the swing of knitting and enjoying it more thanI used to


'm glad you're having fun with my designs and enjoyng getting back into knitting. Thanks for the compliments, I try to come up with something a little out of the ordinary.

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you need to work for a knitting design company with all your great ideas.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Dave you need to work for a knitting design company with all your great ideas.


Thanks, but if it was work, it'd take the fun out of it!

Dave


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work! Like everything else you do!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you need to work for a knitting design company with all your great ideas.
> ...


In which case, I'm glad you decided to "play" with us. ;-)
Charlene


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Like it, Dave? I love it! It may be my favorite of all your wonderful cosies!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kittykatzmom said:
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like my little whimsies.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Very nice work! Like everything else you do!


Thanks Windbeam, you comments are appreciated

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I really like David Suchet; to me he is the consummate Hercule Poirot. Just as Joan Hickson is Miss Marple and Jeremy Brett is/was Sherlock Holmes. The current Miss Marple is good, but Hickson was the best.


I agree 100%!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Like it, Dave? I love it! It may be my favorite of all your wonderful cosies!


Thanks, I'm glad you like the motif, I'm sure there are lots of other ways it could be used, but as everybody knows, I like my eggs properly dressed for breakfast!

Dave


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see your egg cosy's will start a whole new trend...LOL in 30 or 40 years our childrens grand children will be going through our things and wonder what the heck are these?..LOL beautiful as always...Thanks for sharing..


FireballDave said:


> brenda1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done for being clever and designing your own.
> ...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work Dave,i have been knitting all the egg cosies you have put on since i joined the forum. Please keep them coming my daughter and her friends think they are fantastic.They take hard boiled eggs to work wearing the cosies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can see your egg cosy's will start a whole new trend...LOL in 30 or 40 years our childrens grand children will be going through our things and wonder what the heck are these?..LOL beautiful as always...Thanks for sharing..
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


They've been popular in the UK for over a century, they're one of those fun things we grow up with. I'm researching their development and cultural sgnficance for a paper on the subject. It's going slowly because of other commitments, but I'm hoping to make some real progress during the inter-semester break next month.

I hope you enjoy making them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Great work Dave,i have been knitting all the egg cosies you have put on since i joined the forum. Please keep them coming my daughter and her friends think they are fantastic.They take hard boiled eggs to work wearing the cosies.


I'm glad you and your daughter have been havng fun with them, they make nice 'conversation pieces' and are great at breakfast parties!

Dave


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it, Dave!
You are indeed a creative genius!!!
I'm thinkin' you need to publish a book with a collection of your egg cozy patterns!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Love it, Dave!
> You are indeed a creative genius!!!
> I'm thinkin' you need to publish a book with a collection of your egg cozy patterns!


Thanks, I just like playing around with motifs.

Well there's over twenty on KP, so not much point in putting them into a book, although I mght publish a paper on the subject, always assuming I find enough interesting anecdotes.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

By way of a total change of tone, egg cosy xxiii is now available at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html

Hope it brings a smile!
Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Just perfect as a small gift when you haven't the least clue what to give.

Charlene

In which case, I'm glad you decided to "play" with us. ;-)
Charlene[/quote]

Thanks, I'm glad you like my little whimsies.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Charlene M said:
> 
> 
> > Charlene M said:
> ...


[/quote]

We've only just got past Christmas, but already there are Hot Cross Buns and little Easter eggs in the shops. Rather than spend a fortune on expensive packaging for not much chocolate, I give my friends an egg cup and cosy wth a little chocolate egg. It's a far more practical gift and uses up some of those leftover bits of yarn!

Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Perfect! Thank you so much for all the good ideas. There are some people who are about to be surprised and I think they'll like it. The idea is absolutely charming.

CharleneM

We've only just got past Christmas, but already there are Hot Cross Buns and little Easter eggs in the shops. Rather than spend a fortune on expensive packaging for not much chocolate, I give my friends an egg cup and cosy wth a little chocolate egg. It's a far more practical gift and uses up some of those leftover bits of yarn!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Ummmm, why do the eggs need to wear sweaters? I usually eat mine pretty quickly after boiling! 

The egg sweater is beautiful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you kidding....I LOVE your little Whimsies...they take a lot of work to design..I am sure 

Thanks again Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Are you kidding....I LOVE your little Whimsies...they take a lot of work to design..I am sure
> 
> Thanks again Dave.


Thanks Camilla, I'm glad you like it. I did have to play with this one a bit before it came out right.

Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Gidget'smom said:


> Ummmm, why do the eggs need to wear sweaters? I usually eat mine pretty quickly after boiling!
> 
> The egg sweater is beautiful.


Usually at my house it's so the eggs stay warm until everyone gets to the table. That and they're so durn kute!~


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gidget'smom said:


> Ummmm, why do the eggs need to wear sweaters? I usually eat mine pretty quickly after boiling!
> 
> The egg sweater is beautiful.


Thanks for the compliment, I wanted something elegant with this design.

Egg cosies are useful because it saves one from having to leave the table to cook the eggs between courses, particularly when entertaining. Besides, they brighten up the table and provide a talking point at brekkers.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well explained Dave...
Just think...as much work goes into the design of each of Daves amazing egg cosys as any big piece...

I for one am always amazed by his talent.
I think they are brilliant!



FireballDave said:


> Gidget'smom said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, why do the eggs need to wear sweaters? I usually eat mine pretty quickly after boiling!
> ...


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Can someone explain the egg cosy thing to me? LOL Is it because I am from California? Smiles I don't get it. Are cold?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok first scroll up and look at Daves cosy...it is like a tiny hat...right?
OK those of us that say like soft cooked eggs ...we cook them for a few minutes ..just so solidify the white a bit...I use a little apparatus that snips off just about 1/2 inch from the pointy top..and place my egg in a cup...the egg cosy is placed over the egg IN the cup to keep it warm until I finish everyone else's eggs...
Does this now make sense?

IF not ..lol I give up lol



groundedbutterfly said:


> Can someone explain the egg cosy thing to me? LOL Is it because I am from California? Smiles I don't get it. Are cold?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

groundedbutterfly said:


> Can someone explain the egg cosy thing to me? LOL Is it because I am from California? Smiles I don't get it. Are cold?


Soft-boiled eggs have to kept warm, otherwise the yolk congeals and you can't dunk toast soldiers in them.

They're also a nice way to brighten up the table. If you look through my other designs, you'll see many are lnked to specfic events, I give breakfast parties for my friends and they get to keep their egg cosy as a memento.

They're fun things!
Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This I will be using to make a hat for one of my sons. He likes anything like this, although he did ask me once to make a hat with a target on the front. That one confused me a little but he has always been an odd ball.
So one day I will make the eye, I really like it.
Thanks Dave, as always you make me smile when you post one of your creations.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> This I will be using to make a hat for one of my sons. He likes anything like this, although he did ask me once to make a hat with a target on the front. That one confused me a little but he has always been an odd ball.
> So one day I will make the eye, I really like it.
> Thanks Dave, as always you make me smile when you post one of your creations.


I'm sure your son will like it, the motif should work quite well on a hat.

Was the target to go with a parka by any chance? Which reminds me, I must get round to doing a 'Mod Cosy' this year, I'll have to put some _Northern Soul_ records on my Dansette for inspiration!

Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

He just wanted a hat with the circles and cross hairs on it. He doesn't hunt, he is my nature lover, so I am totally at a loss for what he wanted that for. He just said he thought it would be pretty neat. 
I would worry that someone just might use it for target practice - worry wart mother that I am.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> He just wanted a hat with the circles and cross hairs on it. He doesn't hunt, he is my nature lover, so I am totally at a loss for what he wanted that for. He just said he thought it would be pretty neat.
> I would worry that someone just might use it for target practice - worry wart mother that I am.


Sounds like fun, I wouldn't worry, Mods walk around with great big targets on the back of their parkas!

Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, now I understand what you were talking about.
Wrong kind of parkas.
Glad to say he does not have a Mod parka. G'night.


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok thanks! that makes sense, I guess I just have never had the pleasure of this tasty treat or had to make a bunch of them. I do get the pretty part, smiles...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

groundedbutterfly said:


> Ok thanks! that makes sense, I guess I just have never had the pleasure of this tasty treat or had to make a bunch of them. I do get the pretty part, smiles...


Try radish butter on your eggy solders and you'll be hooked:

*Radish Butter

Ingredients:*
2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter, softened
6 radishes
freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Wash and trim, but do not peel, the radishes. Coarsely grate them onto kitchen towel and pat them to remove the excess moisture. Mix the radish into the butter with a fork and add a generous grinding of black pepper.

Delicious!
Dave


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Both your egg cosies look great. I had never even heard of one before. Are they commonly used in the UK?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern...I am so impressed with your little egg cosies that I fully intend to knit a bunch for Easter in pastels for adult baskets...one year I gave solid stone eggs, and those proved to be so heavy...this will work great and I can do more with them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> Thank you for the pattern...I am so impressed with your little egg cosies that I fully intend to knit a bunch for Easter in pastels for adult baskets...one year I gave solid stone eggs, and those proved to be so heavy...this will work great and I can do more with them.


I've posted loads of designs, so you've plenty to choose from. The first two work well in pastels, you can find them at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7655-1.html

and:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7850-1.html

both very easy if you've a few to make.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> Both your egg cosies look great. I had never even heard of one before. Are they commonly used in the UK?


Fifty years ago everybody used them, although it's less the case nowadays since fewer people sit down to a proper breakfast. I always arrange my day to follow from breakfast, frequently an egg and eggy soldiers. Because we like our eggs soft-boiled and they're best served warm for dipping toast soldiers into the runny yolk, that cosies are an essential bit of kit, they also brighten up the breakfast table.

I sometimes give breakfast parties, particularly on _MotoGP_ race days, the broadcast on European race days starts at about 9:30a.m. which explains a lot of the flags in the series I've posted. But I invite friends to breakfast throughout the year, it's a great way to entertain, my guests get to keep their cosy as a memento.

Do have a go at makng some, they're both decorative and practical. 
Dave


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you for "eggsplaining." I think I'll try one tonight. Will also need to buy an egg cup. I assume soldiers are strips of toast.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> Thank you for "eggsplaining." I think I'll try one tonight. Will also need to buy an egg cup. I assume soldiers are strips of toast.


Have fun, some places are a bit of an egg cup wasteland, but sturdy little shot glasses can be pressed into service!

Enjoy your eggy soldiers!
Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Have fun, some places are a bit of an egg cup wasteland, but sturdy little shot glasses can be pressed into service!

Enjoy your eggy soldiers!
Dave[/quote]

What a cool idea, I'll pass that on.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I made my first egg cosy last night. Didn't read the beginning instructions. Result? Wrong yarn & needle size. Now all I need is an ostrich egg. It was quick and easy so I'll be sure to make more.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> I made my first egg cosy last night. Didn't read the beginning instructions. Result? Wrong yarn & needle size. Now all I need is an ostrich egg. It was quick and easy so I'll be sure to make more.


It's the old 'The answer is in the question' thing, as I tell my students! Never mind, use it on an Easter Egg, or as a hat for a teddy bear!

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very clever. I love Death on the Nile also. 
K


----------



## zeena (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice am going 2 give it a go next week end.Thx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

zeena said:


> very nice am going 2 give it a go next week end.Thx


I'm glad you like the design and hope you'll enjoy making it.

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it's different. i like it. love the green


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> it's different. i like it. love the green


Thanks, there's a seal in this shade in the British Museum and I had to use it.

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave's Easter ones with pastel ski hats were the cleverest. 
You must post a picture of the adult baskets for those of us who aren't as talented. 
k


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful! My friend (an archeologist with focus on Ancient Egypt) and I were bemoaning how we hadn't had a soft cooked egg for breakfast in decades. Not that we're lazy , just missing the ones our late Mothers made us, with buttered bread fingers. Perfectly cooked.

Since I have chickens, going to present her with a few fresh eggs (which I often do), an egg cup (hard to find) and this cozy! 

Love your designs, thank you!


----------

